# Strange-Looking R3



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

I was doing my usual search on Craigslist and came across this '10 Cervelo R3 in a 51cm for sale. The steer tube looks dangerously long (there must be at least 8cm of shims) and the stem is reminiscent of the Look Ergostem tilted completely upward. Also, not a big fan of the new paint scheme.


----------



## tocoldmn (Feb 18, 2007)

I'll bet someone got a smoken deal on a 51cm frame and tried to make it fit them.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Yeah, it looks like that would put too much torque on the steer tube. I hope whomever owns it sells it to someone smaller who can cut that down.


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

seats slammed on its rails too


----------

